# Sighted in Saskatchewan YT1232. Differences between 1332?



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Owner says around 10 hours of use and
asking $4600.00. Made in Japan.

Anyone on here have experience with the 1232 and updated 1332? The 1332 has updated hydraulics and is said to be more maneuverable with improved steering.

This seems like an alright price with low hours and I wasn’t thinking of going with a 32” wide before but this came up. Also, the 32” wide is the only yammy with steering assist.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Your title reminds me of Big Foot. 
Sweet, you going for it?
Is that a dent on the bucket? Or camera flash?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Definitely a dent, I imagine there were some choice words uttered after that incident. 

Nice machine.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Your title reminds me of Big Foot.
> Sweet, you going for it?
> Is that a dent on the bucket? Or camera flash?


Haha. Got my sig from a backwoods area in the West Kootenays of BC called Darkwoods.

I don’t really need this machine over 28-30” wide but I’m thinking about it, and I still want a Yammy. This price seems okay and he will likely budge.

The bucket damage appears to be a small dent and scrapes.

How is the 1232 to maneuver?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks like a some paint loss inside the articulated part of the chute, above the white chute lining.

I would think more than 10 hours use, unless he was blowing some grit or gravel.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m sure the owner lives on a farm or acreage and has likely shot out some gravel. I hit a loose gravel patch with my Near new condition Ariens clearing an alley way, and it noticeabley pitted the chute.
More likey 15-30 hours of use but it’s a nice looking beast.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Darkwoods said:


> More likey 15-30 hours of use but it’s a nice looking beast.


It sure is!
They are seldom seen in my neck of the woods.
Nearest Yamaha dealer that carries snow blowers is about 1.5 - 2.0 hours away from me, there are 3 or 4 Honda dealers within half hour drive.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> It sure is!
> They are seldom seen in my neck of the woods.
> Nearest Yamaha dealer that carries snow blowers is about 1.5 - 2.0 hours away from me, there are 3 or 4 Honda dealers within half hour drive.


Yeah, I was seriously considering a new Yamaha last year and have a dealer close but he only stocks Ariens, and said he probably wouldn’t work on a Yamaha. This was confusing as I was told by other dealers that Authorized Yamaha dealers are obligated to work on the blowers. This dealer sells Yamaha sleds, quads and generators, so nope, t doesn’t make sense.

The next closest dealer is 4 hours away from me.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Why in gods name is the owner selling it????????????????????????????????


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

leonz said:


> Why in gods name is the owner selling it????????????????????????????????


Probably took the machine out for a joyride, snacked the bucket side against the house siding, got emotionally scarred. Decided to get rid of it.


----------

